# A few pictures from this week.



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Here are a couple pictures from this week's snow. We have probably had 6" or so total. I have been out three of the last five days. Sorry the pictures are so bad. I did the best I could.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

where did the other 4 inches melt to ?

looks like 2 inches.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I ment 6" this week. 3 Events of about 2" or so.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice pix brotha!


----------

